# Treiber für T-Online-Banking



## kram (22. Juli 2005)

Lieber User,

 ich kann über das T-Online-Banking-Programm nicht mehr mein Konto aufrufen. Habe versehentlich ein Treiber (Netzwerk?) gelöscht, der vlelleicht für das Banking-Programm notwendig war.

 Nutze das Internet über einen Router und t-dsl-Volumentarif. T-O-B ging auch immer ohne Probleme. Jetzt komm ich nur noch bis zur Generieren der Zufallszahlen und nicht weiter. Eine Verbindung zum Bankserver geht nicht.

 Wer weiß weiter?

 Vielen Dank
 Oliver


----------

